# Error Message



## EatLoveMove (Aug 2, 2011)

When I start a new thread of any sort in the Recipes section, I can never post it due to an error message asking me to "choose whether this is a recipe". Unfortunately there's no options at all for me to choose from.

Therefore, I'm being forced to start threads in sections that are unrelated to my actual thread. I only access DC on my HTC phone, Android.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2011)

You can choose either 'recipe' or 'other'.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 2, 2011)

EatLoveMove said:
			
		

> When I start a new thread of any sort in the Recipes section, I can never post it due to an error message asking me to "choose whether this is a recipe". Unfortunately there's no options at all for me to choose from.
> 
> Therefore, I'm being forced to start threads in sections that are unrelated to my actual thread. I only access DC on my HTC phone, Android.



I have the same issue on my IPad.  There is no option to choose.  I go to my PC if I want to post a recipe.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2011)

I didn't realize you were seeing a different option.


----------



## Janet H (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for reporting this - we'll have a  look.


----------



## Zereh (Aug 2, 2011)

It's a limitation on their end, not an issue with DC.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 2, 2011)

Zereh said:
			
		

> It's a limitation on their end, not an issue with DC.



Hey, hey!  Are you saying we are limited?  

I use the dedicated IPad DC app.  Smart devices can do a lot, but I've found they can't totally replace the PC.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 2, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Hey, hey! Are you saying we are limited?
> 
> I use the dedicated IPad DC app. Smart devices can do a lot, but I've found they can't totally replace the PC.


 
You would think if there is a dedicated app it would allow the website to perform as it does on a PC... wouldn't you? Isn't that what apps do? Otherwise what is the difference of viewing a website using an app, or simply going there from your browser?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 2, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> You would think if there is a dedicated app it would allow the website to perform as it does on a PC... wouldn't you? Isn't that what apps do? Otherwise what is the difference of viewing a website using an app, or simply going there from your browser?



IPad is a funny animal.  For example, you can't play anything using Adobe Flash.  There are some work-arounds, but it's not the same.  There are Facebook-like apps for IPad, but they don't have the full features either.  The DC IPad interface is completely different from the actual website.  You can access both FB and DC from Safari and other search engines on IPad, I like the convenience of the one stop, one app.  If I need to, I'll use my PC, though that use is less and less since I got my IPad.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm afraid to get rid of my laptop for a tablet-netpad type gizmo for just that reason. Of course, if I traveled it would be different.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 2, 2011)

Apple kind of has an iron fist regarding its stuff.  They recently forced Amazon to remove its direct link to the Kindle store from the Kindle app, as Amazon refused to pay Apple 30% commission, which is Amazon's profit from Kindle book purchases.  They wanted everyone to purchase ebooks from their IBooks, which are more expensive and limited in selection.  Amazon said screw 'em and removed the Kindle store.  Again, there are work arounds.  

The nice thing about IPad is there is no way you can ever get a virus or malware, Apple so tightly controls everything.

I love the portability and convenience.  There are other net pads that allow Adobe, and Amazon plans to come out with one soon, if it's not already here.  The apps available for IPad are amazing, I can watch HBO and ESPN with my current Directv subscription for free.  The cookbook apps are amazing.  I love it!

Again, it is an accessory, not meant to replace a laptop or PC.  In fact, you need a machine in order to connect to ITunes and download your updates, etc.


----------



## Zereh (Aug 2, 2011)

Getting a drop-down list to properly function on phones (or other non-computer devices) is not easy. It's a multiple-step process to fill in that field (hit the button, menu appears, make a selection to fill in the field); phone apps are all about one-click navigation.

Easiest fix would be to have the field automatically filled in by default, with an option to change it as necessary. Both options would need to be displayed up front (instead of hidden in a menu).

*Choose one: [X] RECIPE  or [ ] OTHER*

A simple click on OTHER would change it to look like this:

*Choose one: [ ] RECIPE  or [X] OTHER*


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 2, 2011)

Zereh said:
			
		

> Getting a drop-down list to properly function on phones (or other non-computer devices) is not easy. It's a multiple-step process to fill in that field (hit the button, menu appears, make a selection to fill in the field); phone apps are all about one-click navigation.
> 
> Easiest fix would be to have the field automatically filled in by default, with an option to change it as necessary. Both options would need to be displayed up front (instead of hidden in a menu).
> 
> ...



So if I filled it in on my PC, it would automatically fill it in on my device?  There is no drop-down option on IPad.  Not sure about Android.


----------



## Zereh (Aug 2, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> So if I filled it in on my PC, it would automatically fill it in on my device?  There is no drop-down option on IPad.  Not sure about Android.



I was just trying to show what a work-around would have to look like.  I wish there was some magical fix but I don't think there is until some programming changes are made.


----------



## EatLoveMove (Aug 2, 2011)

Janet H said:
			
		

> Thanks for reporting this - we'll have a  look.



No worries.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 2, 2011)

Zereh said:
			
		

> I was just trying to show what a work-around would have to look like.  I wish there was some magical fix but I don't think there is until some programming changes are made.



No prob.  I just start up my now infrequently used PC!  Thanks for trying!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 2, 2011)

Anything ever get figured out on why posting a recipe from a phone gives the error to choose the type but no option to do so? I'm currently without a computer and will be for a bit so just have my phone. Was just curious about this.


----------



## FrankZ (Oct 18, 2011)

This should be fixed now.


----------

